# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Ինչպե՞ս հաշվարկել ամենամյա արձակուրդի օրերի քանակը նախածննդյան արձակուրդ գնալուց առաջ

## Նաիրա-Naira

Բարև Ձեզ, 

Հունիսի 8-ին լրանում է իմ 30 շաբաթական հղիությունը: Բժիշկն ասաց, որ այդ օրվանից կարող եմ վերցնել իմ նախածննդյան արձակուրդը: Այս տարի ես օգտագործել եմ ինձ հասանելիք ամենամյա արձակուրդի 3 օրը միայն: Կարո՞ղ եմ հունիսի 8-ից շուտ գնալ արձակուրդ` օգտագործելով ինձ հասանելիք ամենամյա արձակուրդի մնացած օրերը: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս հաշվարկել ամենամյա արձակուրդի օրերի ընդհանուր քանակը, հունիսի 8-ից որքա՞ն օր շուտ ես կարող եմ գնալ արձակուրդ: Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ` 

Նաիրա

----------


## Ariadna

> Բարև Ձեզ, 
> 
> Հունիսի 8-ին լրանում է իմ 30 շաբաթական հղիությունը: Բժիշկն ասաց, որ այդ օրվանից կարող եմ վերցնել իմ նախածննդյան արձակուրդը: Այս տարի ես օգտագործել եմ ինձ հասանելիք ամենամյա արձակուրդի 3 օրը միայն: Կարո՞ղ եմ հունիսի 8-ից շուտ գնալ արձակուրդ` օգտագործելով ինձ հասանելիք ամենամյա արձակուրդի մնացած օրերը: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս հաշվարկել ամենամյա արձակուրդի օրերի ընդհանուր քանակը, հունիսի 8-ից որքա՞ն օր շուտ ես կարող եմ գնալ արձակուրդ: Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ` 
> Նաիրա


Նաիրա, ես իրավաբան չեմ, բայց մի բան կարող եմ հաստատ ասել. ձեր չօգտագործված արձակուրդը կարող եք օգտագործել մինչև ֆիզ. արձակուրդ գնալը։ Ինքս էդպես եմ արել։ Հիմա արձակուրդը 20 աշխատանքային օր է՝ 5 օրյա աշխատանքային շաբաթվա դեպքում։ Դուք 17 օր կարող եք վերցնել, եթե արդեն 3-ը օգտագործել եք։

----------

keyboard (15.04.2012)

----------


## impression

Նաիրա, թե քանի օր կարող եք վերցնել, կախված է նրանից, թե քանի օր ունեք ընդհանրապես, դա էլ իր հերթին կախված է ձեր աշխատանքի ընդունվելու ժամանակից: Օրենքով, ունեք իրավունք վերցնելու չօգտագործած արձակուրդայինները մինչև ծննդաբերություն: Չգիտեմ ձեր գրասենյակում ոնց են հաշվարկ կատարում արձակուրդայինների, բայց դրանով կամ Կադրերի բաժինն ա զբաղվում, կամ Ֆինանսները: Դիմեք իրենց, նրանք պարտավոր են մանրամասն տեղեկություն ներկայացնել ձեր օգտագործած ու չօգտագործած արձակուրդայինների մասին:

----------

keyboard (15.04.2012)

----------


## Նաիրա-Naira

Շնորհակալ եմ արձագանքելու համար, ինձ ասացին, որ կարող եմ օգտագործել ընդամենը 8 օր,քանի որ մինչև նախածննդյան արձակուրդ     գնալը  աշխատած կլինեմ մոտ 6 ամիս այս նոր աշխատանքային տարում ու  մեզ հասանելիք ամենամյա արձակո՚ւրդի 22 աշխատանքային օրերից 11 օրն եմ վաստակել իբր, 11-3=8:Բայց կասկածում եմ ,ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ ճշտել,գուցե 22-3=19 օր ունեմ:

----------


## keyboard

Ցանկացած գրախանութից գնեք աշխատանքային օրենսգիրք կամ ինտերնետում որոնեք և ստացեք Ձեր հարցերի պատասխանները:
Ի հավելումն ասեմ, որ տարեկան աձակուրդը 20 աշխատանքային օր է, ինչպես նշվեց վերևում, 6 ամիս լրանալուց հասանելի է դրա կեսը, ավելին արդեն Ձեր հաշվին է:

----------


## impression

չէ, հաստատ ճիշտ են ասել, միանգամից մի տարվանը նախօրոք չեն տալիս

----------


## Նաիրա-Naira

Բարև Ձեզ,ես պետք է ունենամ 3-րդ երեխան, արդեն մոտ 5 ամսական հղի եմ,իմ գործատուն առաջարկում է ազատվել աշխատանքից:Ես գրանցված աշխատող եմ ,նրանց տեղեկացրել եմ հղիության մասին հենց սկզբից,այն ժամանակ էլ են առաջարկել դուրս գալ,քանի որ ես մտավախություն ունեի աշխատանքում օգտագործվող  որոշ նյութերի վտանգավորության վերաբերյալ :Բայց ես որոշեցի շարունակել աշխատելը պարզապես դիմակ օգտագործելով:Հունիսի 8-ից ըստ բժշկի ցուցման կարող եմ գնալ նախածննդյան արձակուրդ,իրենք էլ ասում են ազատվի,հետո մենք աշխատանքով քեզ չենք կարող ապահովել: Ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ պաշտպանել իմ իրավունքները պահպանելով բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունները:

----------


## keyboard

> Բարև Ձեզ,ես պետք է ունենամ 3-րդ երեխան, արդեն մոտ 5 ամսական հղի եմ,իմ գործատուն առաջարկում է ազատվել աշխատանքից:Ես գրանցված աշխատող եմ ,նրանց տեղեկացրել եմ հղիության մասին հենց սկզբից,այն ժամանակ էլ են առաջարկել դուրս գալ,քանի որ ես մտավախություն ունեի աշխատանքում օգտագործվող  որոշ նյութերի վտանգավորության վերաբերյալ :Բայց ես որոշեցի շարունակել աշխատելը պարզապես դիմակ օգտագործելով:Հունիսի 8-ից ըստ բժշկի ցուցման կարող եմ գնալ նախածննդյան արձակուրդ,իրենք էլ ասում են ազատվի,հետո մենք աշխատանքով քեզ չենք կարող ապահովել: Ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ պաշտպանել իմ իրավունքները պահպանելով բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունները:


Գործատուն իրավունք չունի պահանջել, որ դուք ազատվեք աշխատանքից, իսկ սեփական նեխաձեռնմամբ ձեզ աշխատանքից ազատելու որոշում կայացնելուց պետք է ձեզ վճարի առնվազն 2 ամսվա ձեր աշխատավարձը` առանց հարկման, այիսնքն կեղտոտ աշխատավարձը, առանց սոցապ-մոցապ և այլն:
Դուք ունեք 70 օր նախածննդյան և 70 օր հետծննդյան *վճարվող* արձակուրդի իրավունք, նշեմ որ 140 օրացույցային, այլ ոչ աշխատանքային օր, ինչպես նաև 3 տարի չվճարվող արձակուրդի իրավունք:
Եթե նշված ժամկետում դուք չեք կարող վերադառնալ աշխատանքի և գործատուն` արդեն իր հայեցողությամբ չի կարող սպասել ձեր վերադարձին ուրեմն ազատման դիմումը ձեր կողմից:
Բարիդրացիակնա հարաբերությունների պահպանման համար, գործատուն ինքը պետք է ձեր իրաունքները չոտնահարող պայմաններ առաջարկի :Wink:

----------

Katka (15.04.2012)

----------


## Katka

keyboard, իսկ էդ երկու ամսվա համախառն աշխատավարձի վճարումը հղի աշխատակցի դեպքում էլ է գործու՞մ: Ու մեկ էլ չես հուշի ԱՕ ո՞ր կետում է դրա մասին նշված: Թե խոսքդ արձակման նպաստի մասին է:

----------


## keyboard

> keyboard, իսկ էդ երկու ամսվա համախառն աշխատավարձի վճարումը հղի աշխատակցի դեպքում էլ է գործու՞մ: Ու մեկ էլ չես հուշի ԱՕ ո՞ր կետում է դրա մասին նշված: Թե խոսքդ արձակման նպաստի մասին է:


Եթե աշխատողը բավարարում է գործատուի պահանջները կապված գործի հետ և գործատուն պատճառ չունի աշխատողին ազատելու, բայց ուզում է նրանից ազատվի, ուրեմն պիտի վճարի էդ համախառն աշխատավարձը, օրինակ` որևէ կազմակերպության ներկայացուցչություն Հայաստանում դադարեցնում է գործունեությունը և աշխատողները մնում են գործազուրկ, բայց համախառն վճարված աշխատավարձով:
ԱՕ-ի կետերը հուշել չեմ կարող, կներես, մոտս չունեմ հիմա, բայց եթե պետքա, վաղը կիմանամ կգրեմ:

----------


## Katka

> Եթե աշխատողը բավարարում է գործատուի պահանջները կապված գործի հետ և գործատուն պատճառ չունի աշխատողին ազատելու, բայց ուզում է նրանից ազատվի, ուրեմն պիտի վճարի էդ համախառն աշխատավարձը, օրինակ` որևէ կազմակերպության ներկայացուցչություն Հայաստանում դադարեցնում է գործունեությունը և աշխատողները մնում են գործազուրկ, բայց համախառն վճարված աշխատավարձով:
> ԱՕ-ի կետերը հուշել չեմ կարող, կներես, մոտս չունեմ հիմա, բայց եթե պետքա, վաղը կիմանամ կգրեմ:


Ինձ հետաքրքրեց երկու ամիսը: Եթե խոսքդ արձակման նպաստի մասին է, ապա դա մի քիչ այլ կերպ է սահմանվում, բայց իհարկե նմանապես ԱՎՈՒՄ չի և սոցով ու եկամտահարկով չի հարկվում: Ես էլ կնայեմ վաղը: Ինչի՞ էլի երկու ամիս:

----------

keyboard (15.04.2012)

----------


## Katka

Մի հուշում էլ, Նաիրա, միջին աշխատավարձիդ հաշվարկի համար կարող էս ներկայացնել այլ գործատուի մոտ քեզ վճարված եկամուտը: Տոբիշ եթե միջինի հաշվարկի համար տասներկու ամիսը չի ձևավորվում, իսկ քո մոտ, ինչքան հասկացա, այդպես է, կարող ես մինչև այդտեղ աշխատանքի անցնելն այլ տեղ աշխատծդ տեղից ստացված եկամտի տվյալներ ներկայացնել՝ միջինի հաշվարկի համար: Նայիր ժամանակավոր անաշխատունակության մասին օրենքը:

----------

keyboard (15.04.2012)

----------


## Նաիրա-Naira

Հարգելի ընթերցողներ ահա ՀՀ Աշխատանքի պետական տեսչության պատասխանը.

ՀՀ աշխատանքային օրենսգրքի 164-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասի համաձայն ‹‹Աշխատանքի առաջին տարվա համար ամենամյա արձակուրդը, որպեu կանոն, տրամադրվում է տվյալ կազմակերպությունում անընդհատ աշխատանքի վեց ամիuը լրանալուց հետո: Երկրորդ և յուրաքանչյուր հաջորդ աշխատանքային տարվա համար ամենամյա արձակուրդը տրամադրվում է աշխատանքային տարվա ցանկացած ժամանակ` ամենամյա արձակուրդի տրամադրման հերթականությանը համապատաuխան: Հերթականության կարգը uահմանվում է կոլեկտիվ պայմանագրով, իuկ նման պայմանագրի բացակայության դեպքում` կողմերի համաձայնությամբ››, իսկ նույն հոդվածի 3-րդ մասի 1-ին կետի համաձայն ‹‹Մինչև անընդմեջ աշխատանքի վեց ամիuը լրանալը աշխատողի խնդրանքով ամենամյա արձակուրդ տրամադրվում է` 1) կանանց հղիության ու ծննդաբերության արձակուրդից առաջ կամ հետո››: Վերոհիշյալ իրավանորմերից ակնհայտ է, որ Դուք կարող եք մինչև հունիսի 8-ը օգտվել Ձեր 2011 թվականի ամենամյա արձակուրդից և ամենամյա արձակուրդը Ձեզ կարող է տրամադրվել ամբողջությամբ: Տեղեկացնում եմ նաև, որ, ՀՀ աշխատանքային օրենսգրքի 163-րդ հոդվածի համաձայն, ամենամյա արձակուրդը մասերով տրամադրվում է կողմերի համաձայնությամբ:

----------

